

Lessons I learned on the road as a Digital Nomad - tomwillmot
https://medium.com/@noeltock/the-nomad-way-of-work-f638a11a02ff

======
akuma73
What do people usually do for income for this kind of lifestyle? How much
income is typical?

Excuse me if this is obvious, but I've been doing the whole 9-5 corporate
thing for a while and I really have no idea.

~~~
timmaah
I've been a (U.S. based) nomad for the last 2 years. I do web development for
a company (I'm not freelance) and work a standard 8-4 day. They don't care
where I am online from just that I am online and available.

I make less than I would if i lived in a bigger American city, but not less
than a normal remote dev.

------
nhoss2
Off topic, but I found those photos to be very nice. Is it just an app and an
iPhone? I would love to be able to take photos like those. Are there any blogs
or anything which have guides on this sort of photography?

~~~
josai
From the manly beach and the airbus shot, it could be an iphone or similar,
yes. The low light and mixed exposure shots give it away. I agree though, it
looks lovely, especially the night market and the London shot - very nice
light.

How to take photos like this? Well, I'm no expert, but I would say the key to
all good photography is framing, lighting, and throwing away 99.9% of the
hundreds of photos you take.

~~~
noeltock
I do take hundreds of shots, spot on! Everything except my portrait shot is
iPhone.

~~~
josai
Beautiful work! I love the colour and contrast. The London, Phuket (both) and
Byron shots are just great. Oh and I liked the article too, except I'd replace
samsonite with rimowa :)

------
inhumanfly
I just ended reading Tim Ferriss' 4HWW, and now your amazing experience. MUST
try. Wonderful photos too.

